# Strong fetal movement at 10+ weeks???



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Yesterday I swear I felt the baby kick - and I mean KICK - at just 2 days short of 11 weeks. I was holding my toddler (26 lbs) so that she was sitting on my gut (I was standing). Maybe it was the weight of her pushing down on my uterus but all of a sudden I felt this unmistakable jab! It took me so much by surprise that I gasped, put my toddler down, clutched the spot (which was maybe an inch below my belly button & off to the right) and showed my dh (who I think thinks I'm certifiable :LOL). Anyway, later that evening I ate a pickle (zesty dill flavor







) and I thought I felt another kick, although it was much more the type of feeling I'd expect to feel at the beginning of feeling movement. A few minutes later there was another one. And about a week ago I thought I felt something very light but noticeable twice - usually the type of sensation I'm talking about is followed by gas so I know it wasn't the baby, but in these cases it wasn't. Could it be? That first kick I described was so strong I almost think it could have been felt from the outside! The only way I can describe the sensation - if it wasn't the baby's movement - is maybe like a muscle snapping or something? I have no pain in that area though. I'm very confused. This is my 5th pregnancy although I've miscarried 2 of them. I felt movement with my first baby around 20 weeks and with my 2nd (live baby) around 15 weeks. Maybe I'm just moving up a month per baby?







What do you think?

p.s. Could this be any indication of twins? I took clomid to conceive and I know my dates are accurate based on date of ovulation.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

As I was reading your post I was thinking twins. I know there is a low %of cases where twining occurs w/ clomid. Could you request an u/s to check?


----------



## crsta33 (Oct 13, 2004)

I was feeling movement by 12 weeks with this little guy and we strongly suspected twins. But 2 u/s (one at 14 weeks and one at 20) show just one really active baby.

Though I'm suddenly measuring about 4 weeks ahead and that's got me wondering if we missed something in u/s...or if my dates are not exactly right.

The first movements I felt were more the fluttery feelings, but I could feel the kicks corresponding to movement on the u/s screen at 14 weeks.

Christa


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

I felt that at that stage with my second pregnancy! (Just one baby, too.)


----------



## Mama_Flutterby (Jun 10, 2005)

I started to feel my twins move around 10wks and everyone thought I was certifiable too lol But I know what I felt







I'm now 11wks 4dys with this pregnancy and thus far I've not felt anything ~ so who knows! I don't think it's impossible to feel these little ones of ours this early


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter*
As I was reading your post I was thinking twins. I know there is a low %of cases where twining occurs w/ clomid. Could you request an u/s to check?

I'm sure I could, but I'm planning on avoiding all forms of u/s if at all possible. Honestly, I'm praying it's twins, but if my m/w officially confirms that she wouldn't be able to legally attend my homebirth. So basically I can't *know* it's twins, but I do hope!

So far all the feedback on this thread has got me really excited! I do feel really in tune with my body normally and I want to trust what I feel. You've all reassured me that I'm not insane, so thank you so much!!! I'm just so happy to feel this little one move - I've been so scared of m/c'ing again.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Movement at 11 weeks maybe but strong kicks? The baby shouldn't even have enough mass to give you strong kicks yet. The baby's entire body is only 1-1.25 inches at this point so not really enough there to be giving big kicks certainly not felt from the outside. And your uterus shouldn't be that high yet either. An inch below your belly button is more in the 16-18 weeks range. I'd say that either sounds like twins or a pg that is quite a bit further along than 11 weeks. By 14 weeks the baby is really a lot bigger than it is now so I'd either question the number or age of the baby or think it's something other than the baby that's moving around in there. I know I've certainly felt stuff when not pg that felt an awful lot like a baby kicking in there so that's always a possibility.


----------



## Crunchier (Jun 26, 2003)

Me too!

I felt sloshing at 8 weeks, actually kicking at 10 weeks. There is a wide and vast variety among pregnancies anything is possible. there are so many factors, no one can say that this or that is impossible. Unusual, yes, but impossible, no.

with Ben, at 10 weeks I had an ultra sound. ben was flipping around so much I was surprised that i couldn't feel it. The doctor was laughing, he'd never seen that before. I also measured large for dates. later in the pregnancy I measured small for dates. Ben was born the day before his due date, so I think my dates were good.

Everything in medicine is based on averages. there will always be outliers--ppl who are way off the chart this way or that way. They are eliminated so the predictions will better fit a larger number of ppl.

All of the pregnancy data that we read is based primarily on first time pregnancies in younger women. The information is skewed. Very few women in the US have more than 3 children, and often overweight women or other unusual factors are eliminated or "controlled" for so that those differences don't effect the results of the research.

I have felt my baby. I actually felt her kicking my hand. I have weak ab muscles. I pressed on my tummy and got her to turn around so that she was facing out. she was three fingers tall. I felt her tiny hands and feet kicking my hand. They were between the size of a ballpoint pen point and a pencil eraser. pretty freakin small. I could hardly believe what I was feeling. I haven;t been able to get her into just the right position to feel her since. this was at 10 weeks.


----------



## StacyL (May 4, 2004)

I felt my baby move once at 13 weeks. It was a distinct, fluttery SWISH that woke me in the middle of the night. I didn't start to feel consistent movement until about 15-16 weeks.


----------



## myniyer (Feb 24, 2004)

I was just coming here to ask the same question! I am 8 1/2 weeks and have been feeling movement for the last week - not strong kicks, but undeniable movement, about an inch below the belly button. I felt my DD at 14 weeks so maybe I am just an "early feeler."

I am absolutely certain of my dates or I too would be wondering if I weren't a month further along. This leaves me wondering if it's twins - as a PP said, not thrilled about that, as it would rule me out legally for homebirth in this state.


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

I felt my daughter at 14 weeks, and this one at around 10-11 weeks.
It felt the same as it did with my first pregnancy. When I told the doctor she checked and I was measuring about 4cm ahead and she found the heartbeat right away. I was shocked, since I was about 12 weeks at that point. We had an ultrasound soon after and there was only one baby in there, measuring right on time (by MY calculations) 13 weeks.








Sometimes with second pregnancies, it seems we feel the babes sooner.
I have a friend that felt movement and took a pregnancy test and got a positive. [She was nursing, and had had no post partum period yet]. Turns out she was 8 weeks along with one.


----------

